# Can I reinstall stock email program?



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I just installed Gummy 1.9.1 and so far it seems great but I am having some email issues that I didn't have with the native application.

Is there a way (apk?) that I can restore that old email client?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 10, 2011)

If anyone has the a link to the stock calendar program, I would love to see that as well. There are some setting options in the stock version that I miss.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can pull both of these from ee4 stock zip. Use root explorer to drop them in your system/app folder.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

